# Balvenie Doublewood



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

OK...I just bought a bottle of this because ive heard great things about it...I have only tried blended scotches before so this singlemalt is going to be a new experience. Should i drink this with ice? or just straight? and if ice is present should i make ice with bottled water or something? thanks in advance!


----------



## StogieNGolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi Mark,

I personally prefer my single malt scotch neat...no ice or water. I find I get the natural flavor...especially when being enjoyed with a full bodied cigar  ..on that note time for another smoke!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

If neat isn't to your liking, you should add just a dash of water. You'll find it really opens up the scent and flavor.


----------



## StogieNGolf (Aug 15, 2009)

If you must add water (a few drops) try and keep away from tap water..they say the chemicals and anything else (fluoride) may affect flavor.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Balvenie Doublewood is my favorite single malt, i usually add a tiny bit of water.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

A brief dissenting opinion here. Usually adding water is fine, and some hard-cores add only spring water so as minimize flavours from tap water like floride. My concern is that the Balvenie Doublewood has undergone a secondary maturation in sherry casks and the construction of the dram will crumble if you add water. Feel free to try with and without water if you're curious.

Balvenie is a pretty soft dram so most whisky drinkers I know don't feel the need to add water to this one. If whisky is new to you my advise is to try with and without water and drink it how _you_ like.


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

Frodo said:


> A brief dissenting opinion here. Usually adding water is fine, and some hard-cores add only spring water so as minimize flavours from tap water like floride. My concern is that the Balvenie Doublewood has undergone a secondary maturation in sherry casks and the construction of the dram will crumble if you add water. Feel free to try with and without water if you're curious.
> 
> Balvenie is a pretty soft dram so most whisky drinkers I know don't feel the need to add water to this one. If whisky is new to you my advise is to try with and without water and drink it how _you_ like.


I agree with Frodo. Try it first neat and if you want more nose, then start by adding a few drops at a time. I think the time spent in the sherry casks makes this whisky a perfect accompaniment to a fine cigar. Make sure to try it before you light up and then again after a couple of puffs. It's amazing how the smoke changes the taste of the whisky. Enjoy!!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...For the past two days I have been sipping this great bottle neat and loving it. I am not sure what flavors I am tasting, but I like it allot...very good bottle and I am glad I bought it!


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

smokin nightly said:


> Thanks for the replies...For the past two days I have been sipping this great bottle neat and loving it. I am not sure what flavors I am tasting, but I like it allot...very good bottle and I am glad I bought it!


THis scotch has quickly turned into one of my favorites. Great flavor profile and is very smooth.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I am just about to finish this bottle. I am in love with this singlemalt...I am going to buy some more soon!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

smokin nightly said:


> Thanks for the replies...For the past two days I have been sipping this great bottle neat and loving it. I am not sure what flavors I am tasting, but I like it allot...very good bottle and I am glad I bought it!


Its a fantastic dram and I love a sherried whisky.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, consumed one bottle already with my new cigar hobby. Picked up a second one yesterday.

I have mine "on a rock" with one small ice cube (spring water, not tap water).

Just cools it off a touch, and dillutes just a smidge.

Great cigar Scotch!


----------

